# Let's talk: creating my next tank



## nayr88 (19 Aug 2011)

Soooo...

I'm not sure if this is the right place to post this so any mods feel free to move it about 


The idea of this thread is to get some input from you guys on my next tank.
I've got multiple nano's an just so many tanks and I really want to cut them all down to one. Something planted and I'd like to try shrimp too, but something nice not just plain ok cherrys.

So I'm thinking 60-90 liters 
Im leaning towards something with a hood and in built light. Would be good if I didn't have to modify the light all to much, other than changing the bulb to Something more plant orientated

Also I need to take into consideration te filter, I'd like 20x turn over but still shrimp safe so any suggestions to go with the tank is cool.

I'm tempted (by the marketing coolness ) to go for red bee sand! 

Co2 kit I already have so that no problems.



So yeah feel free to discuss and recommend tanks and shrimp orientated tank thaaaangs


----------



## nayr88 (20 Aug 2011)

Whoa whoa whoa
 Haha

Can anyone recommend a good active shrimp forum? 

I was thinking about using plain sand? But just to give that margin for error with my dosing, im going to use either Colombo flora base or another aquasoil.


----------



## nayr88 (21 Aug 2011)

Quite tempted by an Arcadia 60l, nice shape at 600x300x360h, comes with the new eclipse light that's 24w and is a plant pro bulb, also come with heater and 700lph filter. I'll sell the filter and heater and re use my fluvial 305 and inline heater will just get a spray bar kit for the filter.

Im a little concerned the 24w wont be ok more demanding plants. I'll be dosing full ei and co2. On my last 60l I was using around 48w so im a little worried it wont be enough?


----------



## GillesF (21 Aug 2011)

Go for the plain sand, it looks great and very natural. I use it in one of my nano's and simply LOVE it!

About the lighting: I'd start with 24w, full EI and good, stable CO2 and then slowly increase the lighting if necessary.


----------



## spyder (22 Aug 2011)

I have the 60l Arc so can advise some on this.

It's a nicely priced piece of kit at entry level. The filter which you will not be using gives good flow but doesn't quite cut it. The perspex lid is very flexible when warm from the lamp and you will have to turn it daily. If you like a high water levels it will droop into the water.

I would advise against using the lamp. It supplies very poor light to the edges of the tank. I also see an issue where it is not supported fully by it's brackets and rests on the afore mentioned sloppy lid not helping the sagging situation. I'm upgrading mine to the Arcadia twin T5 luminaire and an external filter soon. The supplied lamp also emits a rather pinky light that is more evident when lighting the empty aquarium.

Tank itself is nice though with the curvey front edges.


----------



## nayr88 (22 Aug 2011)

Cheers for the input guys, 

Plain is really smart looking but Im fourth go with some aqua soil because it gives me a little margin for error. 

Thats a shame about the arc spyder, surely they tested it before building thousands? Realised the drooping lid and the pink light.
I had a 11w arc pod and the light is so pink it's unusable....what's the deal with that.
I think if the light annnd filter are no good I'd be better off spending 80 on a tank with decent fitting lid.

Cheers for the input tho  guys this is why I made the thread to make sure idisnt go buy a tank like the arc and then be disappointed.


----------



## chrisjj (22 Aug 2011)

Have you considered a dark / black substrate - shrimp such as crystal reds look amazing on a black substrate.  Is red bee sand black?

Have a look on shrimpnow.com for some ideas.....

Is it going to be a shrimp tank, or a planted tank with shrimp in it?  Shrimp have most success (breeding) in low tech set ups (generally!)


----------



## spyder (22 Aug 2011)

nayr88 said:
			
		

> Thats a shame about the arc spyder, surely they tested it before building thousands? Realised the drooping lid and the pink light.



I tested the light was working on arrival on the empty tank which showed how pink it was. The lamp is not so bad in a filled aquarium if you plant around it's footprint, keeping the high light loving species away from the sides although stems in the back corners will tend to lean into the centre.  I have a rather large chunk of wood as hardscape so with an open type scape the filter may just cut it. I've had to add an internal from my P@H 30cm cube kit.

My 1st post above seemed a little negative when I just re read it. To a total newcomer to either fishkeeping or planted, on a budget, I would advise it as a nice starting point. Despite it's minor flaws I think it comes in at a good price, £89 posted I had mine for.

The tank itself is nice. If only they could put together a package but upgrade the light and provide a glass lid along with a reasonable 800 lph external for a nice price.


----------



## nayr88 (22 Aug 2011)

Thanks for the link to the shrimp website mate 

I think I'm trying to get abhood mixture or shrimp tank and planted tank, I want abhood grade of shrimp to live in peace in the tank and breed, but I'm not going to be goig to extremes to raise the shrimplettes 

Would goby kill the shrimp babes?


----------



## hotweldfire (22 Aug 2011)

Am attempting the same in my main tank mate. I do sometimes worry about big water changes and higher grade shrimp but I think the real killer is the co2. Got to be so careful and steady with it.

Freshwater gobies (stiphodon) should be fine. Veggies I believe and will eat your algae. Very cute too.


----------



## nayr88 (22 Aug 2011)

I saw in the water zoo today a goby, i didnt take the name down but it looked like maybe rhinogobius?? Lol

They where 3.50 and the stiphoden neon goby was 9.99 

I liked the look of both.


----------



## Garuf (23 Aug 2011)

Shame their diet is predominantly algae and then macrofauna ie shrimp babies.


----------



## hotweldfire (23 Aug 2011)

What Stiphodons? I thought they were specialised algae eaters therefore shrimp safe


----------



## Garuf (23 Aug 2011)

I'm talking rhinogobius. You can tell by the mouth, it's not at all algae specific.


----------

